# Troubleshooting a dimplex wall heater



## LouisCribben (11 Feb 2010)

I rented out my flat in order to move to a different city

the tenant is having problems with one of the storage heaters

[broken link removed]

The tenant uses the heater ad-hoc, not as a storage heater, there is a function where it blows out hot air on demand.

It stopped working recently.
The tenant says its not an external fuse issue.

What are the likely single points of failure for a simple heater like this. Could it be the heating element ?

Any tips on how to troubleshoot it ? I'm calling around there soon to see it.

If its the element, where in Dublin can I buy a replacement ?


----------



## chrisboy (11 Feb 2010)

If you turn the power off, take the front panel off, in the top right hand corner, there's a thermal cut out switch. Reset it. You should hear it click.. This will fix the heater nine times outta ten.. Generally caused by putting clothes on it, blocking up the air vents.. The heater looks in good nick, so i'd try this before you go checking elements..


----------



## passingTime (10 Nov 2010)

What does the thermal cut out switch look like?! 
Info please,thanks


----------

